# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  اسمه: حزب الله!

## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله. 
جاء في "الوافي بالوفيات"، في ترجمة أبي مروان البلنسي:
"حزب الله بن محمد بن علي، أبو مروان الأزدي البلنسي. أخذ القراءات عن أبي عبد الله بن أبي إسحاق، وكان يحفظ الكامل للمبرد والنوادر لأبي علي القالي. وتوفي سنة خمس وثمانين وخمسمئة." 
وقد أوردتُ هذا النص، ليكون فاتحة لجمع غريب أو مستغرَب أسماء الأعلام (لا الألقاب أو الأنساب)، ونادرها، وشاذّها، ممّن ورَد ذكرهم في كتب الطبقات، والتواريخ، وغيرها...
والمشاركة محبَّذة مِن كلّ مَن له إضافة في هذا الباب.
جزاكم الله خيرًا.

----------


## ابن عبد الهادي

وفقك الله ونفع بك
*مرجّلة خليفة المسلمين عبدالملك بن مروان اسمها "حُسينة" (تمشط شعره وتعتني بمظهره)
قال المحقق الكبير عبدالسلام هارون في الكناشة :لم أجد نظيره إلا في حسينة اليسارية صاحبة ابن ميّادة الشاعر

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

جاء في "التدوين في أخبار قزوين" للرافعي (ت623هـ):
 أميركا بن أميركا المقومي!
أميركا بن أحمد بن موسى القزويني!
وغيرهما...
وهذا الكتاب مررتُ فيه بغرائب من الأسماء والكنى والألقاب... (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

أميرة بن إبراهيم الصرام ! له ترجمة في تاريخ قزوين [2/316/الطبعة العلمية].

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> أميرة بن إبراهيم


لعل صوابها: أَمِيرَهْ...
بهاء ساكنة وصلاً ووقفًا كما في مندَهْ وداسَهْ ونحوهما..

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

أميركا بن أحمد أبن موسى القزويني. 
أميركا بن أحمد الجعفري .
أميركا بن حيدر التاجر.
أميركا بن زروية بن غازي الصواف.
أميركا بن علي الزيد شريف.
أميركا بن أبي الفرج بن عبد الرحمن أبو موسى القزويني.
أميركا بن أبي اللجيم بن أميرة القزويني .
أميركا بن الوفاء بن أميركا الباركي.
أميركا بن هبة الله بن القاسم الخليلي .
أميركا بن ذيتارة.
وغيرهم. وكلهم مترجمون في تاريخ قزوين [2/314،315،316].

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> أميركا بن أحمد أبن موسى القزويني. 
> أميركا بن أحمد الجعفري .
> أميركا بن حيدر التاجر.
> أميركا بن زروية بن غازي الصواف.
> أميركا بن علي الزيد شريف.
> أميركا بن أبي الفرج بن عبد الرحمن أبو موسى القزويني.
> أميركا بن أبي اللجيم بن أميرة القزويني .
> أميركا بن الوفاء بن أميركا الباركي.
> أميركا بن هبة الله بن القاسم الخليلي .
> ...


مررتُ عليهم، وتركتهم خشية الإطالة... (ابتسامة) 
حياك الله يا أبا المظفَّر....

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.

ما شاء الله!
انهمر الغيث!
اللّهمّ صيِّبًا نافعًا!
بارك الله في الأفاضل: ابن عبد الهادي، والحمراني، والنوراني.
وما زلنا متعطّشين إلى المزيد...

----------


## الواحدي

...
ومن الطريف أن يجتمع في هذا الموضوع: "حزب الله"، و"أميركا"، و"حسينة"!!

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

بَسْبَسُ بنُ عمروٍ الجُهَنِيُّ الصحابيُّ حليفُ الأنصار شَهِدَ بَدْرَاً . قاله الزَّبيدي في ( تاج عروسه ).
وهو مترجم في كتب ( الصحابة ). رضي الله عنه.

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

مُسَّة أم بُسَّة  الأزدية. لها ترجمة في ( التهذيب ) وذيوله.

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

الشيخ ( عَبْلَة الزبيدي ) ! من متأخري مشايخ الصوفية. وله ترجمة في طبقات الخواص [ص/200-201/طبعة مطبعة الكيلاني].
وهناك: عُبْلَةُ بْنُ أَنْمَارِ بنِ مُبَشِّرٍ. جِدٌّ جاهلي.

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

شُبَكِيْنَة بن عبد الله الصوفي. معدود من أصحاب الكرامات والأحوال ! ترجمه أبو العباس الشرجي في طبقاته [ص/67].

----------


## الواحدي

ومن ذلك:
بِيبَى بنت عبد الصمد الهرثميّة، أمّ الفضل، المحدِّثة صاحبة الجزء المشهور الذي تفرّدت به.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

خذوا اسم هذا الشيخ والذي هو عندي اغرب من امريكا وحزب الله وقد ذكره الذهبي في السير:

ابن بَوْش الشيخ المعمر ، الرِّحلة أبو القاسم يحيى بن أسعد بن يحيى بن محمد بن بوش البغدادي الأزجي الخباز . 
سمع بإفادة خاله من أبي طالب بن يوسف ، وأبي الغنائم محمد بن محمد ، والحسن بن محمد الباقرحي ، وأبي سعد بن الطيوري ، وأبي غالب عبيد الله بن عبد الملك الشهرزوري ، وأبي البركات هبة الله ابن البخاري ، وأبي نصر أحمد بن هبة الله بن النرسي ، وأبي العز بن كادش ، وعلي بن عبد الواحد الدينوري ، وهبة الله بن الحصين ، وأبي عبيد الله البارع ، وعدة . 
وأجاز له أبو القاسم بن بيان ، وأبو علي الحداد ، وأبو الغنائم النرسي ، وجماعة . 
قال ابن الدبيثي : كان سماعه صحيحا ، وبورك في عمره ، واحتيج إليه ، وحدث أربعين سنة ، ولم يكن عنده علم . 
قلت : من سماعه "المسند" كله على ابن الحصين . 
حدث عنه : الشيخ موفق الدين ، والبهاء عبد الرحمن ، والتقي بن باسويه ، ومحمد بن عبد العزيز الصواف ، ومحمد بن عبد القادر البندنيجي ، وتميم بن منصور الرصافي ، وجعفر بن ثناء بن القرطبان . وداود بن شجاع ، وعلي بن فائزة ، وعلي بن الأخضر، وفضل الله الجيلي ، وعلي بن معالي الرصافي ، ومحيي الدين ابن الجوزي ، وابن خليل ، اليلداني ، وابن المهير الحراني ، وعدة . وأجاز لشيخنا أحمد بن أبي الخير . 
وكان يُعطَى على الرواية لفقره في بعض الوقت . 
مات في ثالث ذي القعدة فُجاءة ، غصّ بلُقمة ، سنة ثلاث وتسعين وخمس مائة وله بضع وثمانون سنة .

المصـدر 
http://www.islam***.net/newlibrary/showalam.php?id=5321

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> ومن ذلك:
> بِيبَى بنت عبد الصمد الهرثميّة، أمّ الفضل، المحدِّثة صاحبة الجزء المشهور الذي تفرّدت به.


أذكر أن صوابها: بِيبِي!
وينظر مقدمة محقق الجزء المذكور فقد جمع أدلته على ذلك.. ومنها مصادر مخطوطة...
ومع ذلك فقد وجدت في بعض المعاجم: بيبَى على وزن ضيزَى!

----------


## إبراهام الأبياري

قال العجلي:

مُسَدَّد بن مسرهد بن مسربل بن مستورد الأسدي... وكان أبو نُعَيم يسألني عن اسمه واسم أبيه، فأخبره فيقول: يا أحمد هذه رقية العقرب! (ابتسامة)

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.




> أذكر أن صوابها: بِيبِي!
> وينظر مقدمة محقق الجزء المذكور فقد جمع أدلته على ذلك.. ومنها مصادر مخطوطة...
> ومع ذلك فقد وجدت في بعض المعاجم: بيبَى على وزن ضيزَى!


 
بارك الله فيك.
هما دليلان ذكَرهما، لا غير؛ لكنهما غير موثّقين.
_ أوّلهما: ذكَر أنّه ورَد مشكولاً في موضعين من "السِّيَر" بكسر باءيه. لكنه لم يذكر في أي مخطوط ورَد، وهل رآه هو؟ أم ينقل عن غيره؟
_ ثانيهما: أنَّ كلمة "بِيبِي" معروفة عند سكّان شبه القارة الهندية، وأنّها بمعنى: السيِّدة.
= الدليل الأوّل: ينقصه التوثيق. وفي "تاريخ الإسلام" للذهبي: "بِيبَى". والزبيدي ينقل عنه، ولعلّه اطَّلع على نسخة مشكولة أقنعته أنّ "بيبى" على وزان "ضِيزى"، أو لعلّ له مصدرًا آخر استند إليه في ضبطه.
= الدليل الثاني: أقوى. ويشهد له أنّ ابن بطوطة في رحلته ذكَر أنّ كلمة "بيبي" تعني: الـحُرّة، كما تشهد له بعض المعالم التي تحمل هذا الإسم في تلك البلاد. وهذا الاسم موجود حاليًا بأفغانستان.
لكن من المحتمل أنّه بهذا الضبط في النطق (بِيبِي) تحريف بالإمالة للفظ "بِيبَى".
والله أعلم.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
>  بارك الله فيك.
> هما دليلان ذكَرهما، لا غير؛ لكنهما غير موثّقين.
> _ أوّلهما: ذكَر أنّه ورَد مشكولاً في موضعين من "السِّيَر" بكسر باءيه. لكنه لم يذكر في أي مخطوط ورَد، وهل رآه هو؟ أم ينقل عن غيره؟
> _ ثانيهما: أنَّ كلمة "بِيبِي" معروفة عند سكّان شبه القارة الهندية، وأنّها بمعنى: السيِّدة.
> = الدليل الأوّل: ينقصه التوثيق. وفي "تاريخ الإسلام" للذهبي: "بِيبَى". والزبيدي ينقل عنه، ولعلّه اطَّلع على نسخة مشكولة أقنعته أنّ "بيبى" على وزان "ضِيزى"، أو لعلّ له مصدرًا آخر استند إليه في ضبطه.
> = الدليل الثاني: أقوى. ويشهد له أنّ ابن بطوطة في رحلته ذكَر أنّ كلمة "بيبي" تعني: الـحُرّة، كما تشهد له بعض المعالم التي تحمل هذا الإسم في تلك البلاد. وهذا الاسم موجود حاليًا بأفغانستان.
> لكن من المحتمل أنّه بهذا الضبط في النطق (بِيبِي) تحريف بالإمالة للفظ "بِيبَى".
> والله أعلم.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكم ونفع الله بكم وبقلمكم الكريم..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا أدري كيف خالفتُ في "بِيبِي" فقط قناعتي من الضبط "بشبيه الرسم" إلى الضبط "بالقلم"؛ فالأول كما هو معلوم أقوى من الأخير، إذ إن طغيان القلم وارد في الأول كثيرًا!
ولعل تفسير ذلك فيما يأتي:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أما مخطوط "السير" الذي عناه محقق الجزء المذكور، فقد ذكر هو الورقة التي نقل عنها، وأنها في: (11 / 239/أ)، ويقابلها في المطبوع (18/ 403- 404). وذلك في: (حاشية مصادر الترجمة من ص: 8/ المقدمة).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والمخطوط المعنيُّ هنا لعله: المجلد الحادي عشر من الأصل المحفوظ في مكتبة أحمد الثالث بتركيا في استانبول برقم (2910)، وتقع في أربعة عشر مجلدًا، والأخير منها مفقود. (ص: 148/ مقدمة تحقيق سير أعلام النبلاء). وقد وصف محققو "السير" أن هذه النسخة غاية في الدقة والإتقان وندرة الأخطاء، مع كونها مقابلة على أصل المؤلف، وناسخها فرج بن أحمد بن طوغان، لم يظفروا له بترجمة، وشهدوا له بأنه من أهل المعرفة والإتقان بما سبق من وصف دقة النسخة وإتقانها.
ويبدأ المجلد (11) من ترجمة: صاحب الموصل حسام الدين مقلد بن المسيب، وينتهي بترجمة: أبي يوسف القزويني المعتزلي.
ويقابله في المطبوع (17/ 5- 18/ 616).
وعدد أوارق هذا المجلد (288) ورقة. (عن ص: 152/ مقدمة تحقيق "السير")
وليس في غيرها من مخطوطات "السير" ما يقابل الرقم (11) سوى مخطوطة أخرى متأخرة في مكتبة أحمد الثالث نُسخت سنة (1211)، وعدد أوراقها (214)!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فتكون المخطوطة المعنية -والله أعلم- هي نسخة أحمد الثالث الأولى.
فهل دقة الناسخ المذكورة تؤيد أنها بالكسر في الآخر؟! فيبقى إذن استشكالكم الثاني: هل رآه هو؟ أم ينقل عن غيره؟
فهناك إنارة للإجابة، وليست إجابة! هي أن محقق الجزء رجع في ثنايا ترجمتها إلى أماكن أخرى من المخطوط المذكور سلفًا!
فهل ثمَّتَ شيء يمكن الاستشكال به بعدُ؟ (سؤال استفهام لا تقرير) (ابتسامة)

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
بارك الله فيك أخي عبد الله، ونِعم ما تفضّلتَ به.
لا إشكال، ما دام المحقِّق اعتمد المخطوطَ على الدقة التي أشرتَ إليها.
الإشكال هو أنّ اسم أمّ الفضل ورَد عدّة مرّات في السيَر. فهل ضُبِط فيها على الوجه الذي رجّحه محقّق الجزء؟ أم لا؟
ومِن هنا كان لمحقِّقي السِّيَر ظهور عليه في هذا الباب، بحكم تحقيقهم للكتاب كلّه.
والإشكال الثاني هو ورود اسمها في "تاريخ الإسلام" للذهبي على الضبط الذي قيّده الزبيدي في "التاج". ولا أظنّ الزبيدي أكّد على أنه على وزان "ضيزى" دون أن يكون له أصل استند إليه.
وكما ذكرتُ من قبل: قد يكون الضبط تابعًا لتحريف بالإمالة في النطق، فيستوي الوجهان.
وفي موضوعنا هذا، ضبط اسم أمّ الفضل بكسر الباءين (بِيبِي) أطرف. ألا ترى ذلك؟
جزاك الله خيرًا.

----------


## الواحدي

ومنه:
شَهْفُور بن طاهر بن محمد، أبو المظفّر الاسفراييني، الفقيه الأصولي الشافعي. (على خلاف في ذلك).
وممّا يشايه هذا الاسم: طَيْفُور (اسم أبي يزيد البسطامي)، ويَعْفُور، وسَعْفُور.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> هل ضُبِط فيها على الوجه الذي رجّحه محقّق الجزء؟ أم لا؟


 سؤال وجيه؛ ولو كان مخطوط السير قريبًا مني للزمته بحثًا عن مرجِّح لأحد الضبطين!
وأوافقكم على ما في الضبط بالكسر من الطرافة في هذا الموضوع، وعذرًا عن الخروج عن الموضوع. (ابتسامة)

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في "ميزان الاعتدال"  (4 / 610):  نَُدْبة - ويقال: بُدَيَّة؛ ويقال: بَدَنة - عن مولاتها ميمونة، تفرد عنها حَبيب الأعور.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

ميزان الاعتدال - (4 / 609):  قِرْصَافة. امرأة.
ميزان الاعتدال - (4 / 607): سائبة. امرأة.
ميزان الاعتدال - (4 / 607): سُمانة بنت حمدان بن موسى الأنبارية.
ميزان الاعتدال - (4 / 606): حُمَيْضة  بنت ياسر؛ عن جدتها يسيرة.
ميزان الاعتدال - (4 / 606): دُحَيْبة بنت عُلَيْبة  أخت صفية؛ عن جدة أبيها قَيْلة.
ميزان الاعتدال - (4 / 605): بُهَيْسة الفزارية.
ميزان الاعتدال - (1 / 303): برذعة بن عبدالرحمن.
ميزان الاعتدال - (1 / 391): جرثومة بن عبدالله، أبو محمد النساج.
ميزان الاعتدال - (1 / 551):  حَشْرَج بن زياد. 
ميزان الاعتدال - (1 / 653): خِشْف بن مالك.
ميزان الاعتدال - (2 / 70):  زُرزور المخزومي.
ميزان الاعتدال - (2 / 70):  زُرزور مولى آل جبير بن مطعم.
ميزان الاعتدال - (2 / 261): شَبَث بن ربعي.
ميزان الاعتدال - (2 / 285): شوكر؛ أخباري مؤرخ لا يعتمد عليه، شيعي.
ميزان الاعتدال - (2 / 322): ضُبَارة بن عبدالله بن أبي السليل.
ميزان الاعتدال - (2 / 335):  طحرب مولى الحسن بن علي.
ميزان الاعتدال - (3 / 30): عثكل. 
ميزان الاعتدال - (3 / 303): عنطوانة.
ميزان الاعتدال - (3 / 389): قزعة بن سويد بن حجير الباهلى البصري.

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

شهريوش بن أبي الحسن بن محمد أبو الحسن الطبري.
من رجال ( تاريخ قزوين ) [1/344].

----------


## الواحدي

ومنه:
تَيتي بنت داود الكيلاني، وتُدعى: "سُتَيْتَة". ولعلّ الأوّل اختزال للثاني.
ذكرها في "الضوء اللامع. ولعلَّها: تَيْتَى.

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

خمارتاش بن عبد الله بن منصور العمادي الأمير الزاهد.
خيليل الكيالي.
خودآمذ بن المسافر ابن الشافعي أبو عيسى القرائي. 
خداداد بن عاصم النسوي.
حمكويه بن عبدوس.
حسنويه بن وهب.
روشنائي بن أحمد بن مسعر القوامس القزويني.
روشنائي بن روشنائي الصيقلي .
روشنائي بن محمد روشنائي الخباز .
كجطغان بن الطنطاش بن عبد الله النحمي.
ربية بن أبي جعفر البزاز.
سرخاب بن علي بن سرخاب الديلمي.
سراهنك بن أبي القاسم بن العباب القزويني.
سياكوك بن عبد الملك الديلمي.
سياكوك بن وندى الديلمي.
سياوش أبو النجم الديلمي.
شرمزنبن شيرزيل الجيلي.
شعبوية بن عبد الكافي بن شعبوية أبو سعيد الشعبوي القزويني.
شهرنوش بن محمد بن أبي الحسن الطبري أبو الحسن.
شهرنوش بن محمد بن عبد الله بن أحمد حبيب العامري.
وغيرهم كثير. كلهم مترجم في ( تاريخ قزوين ).

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

هو تاريخ الرافعي موضوع لترجمة جن قزوين أم لإنسها؟ (ابتسامة)

----------


## الواحدي

ومِن أطرف ما صادفت، أثناء إعدادي لموضوع عنوانه "مَن هؤلاء "الستّات"؟":
سِتّ مَن يراها بنت علي (الشهير بابن حلاوة) بن محمّد بن إبراهيم المصري.
ويروى أنّ قاضي قضاة مصر ابن عين الدولة الصفراوي دخلت إليه امرأة في محاكمة، فقال لها: "ما اسمك؟" فأجابت: "سِتُّ مَن يراها" فوَضَع كُمّه على عينيه!!
وكان مشهورًا بالمُلَح والنوادر وحُسن الجواب.
ومِن شِعره:
يا سائلي عن قوى جسمي وما فعلَتْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فيه السنون ألا فاعلمْه تبْيِينَا
ثاء الثلاثين أحسَسْتُ الفُتورَ بها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فكيفَ حليَ في ثاء الثمانِينا؟!
وقريب من هذا الباب: سِتّ النظر، والدة بهاء الدين أبي محمد عبد الرحمن بن إبراهيم المقدسي الحنبلي (توفي سنة 624هـ). وكان فقيهًا مناظرًا. ولعلّ هذا النظر جاءه من والدته...

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> سِتّ مَن يراها بنت علي (الشهير بابن حلاوة) بن محمّد بن إبراهيم المصري



ومن هذا الضرب :
ست الدار بنت عبد الرحمن بن علي بن الأشقر.
ست الأهل بنت علوان بن سعيد البعلبكي.
ست الكتبة بنت أبي البقاء يحيى بن علي بن الحسن أم عبد الرحمن.
ست العباد بنت أبي الحسن بن سلامة بن سالم . أم عبد الحكم المصرية.
ست الوزراء بنت عمر ابن المنجى.
ست العز بنت الرئيس أبي الغنائم هبة الله بن محفوظ بن صصرى التغلبي .
سيدة الرؤساء بنت محمد بنت شجاع الحاجي البغدادي.
ست الفخر بنت عبد الرحمن بن الشيرازي.
ست الفقهاء بنت الشيخ تقي الدين إبراهيم ابن علي بن الواسطي.
ست البلد بنت عبد الله الرومية .
وغيرهن كثير. وكلها أسماء أعلام. وما تركته من الألقاب على هذا النسق لا يُحصى.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> ومن هذا الضرب :
> ست الدار بنت عبد الرحمن بن علي بن الأشقر.
> ست الأهل بنت علوان بن سعيد البعلبكي.
> ست الكتبة بنت أبي البقاء يحيى بن علي بن الحسن أم عبد الرحمن.
> ست العباد بنت أبي الحسن بن سلامة بن سالم . أم عبد الحكم المصرية.
> ست الوزراء بنت عمر ابن المنجى.
> ست العز بنت الرئيس أبي الغنائم هبة الله بن محفوظ بن صصرى التغلبي .
> سيدة الرؤساء بنت محمد بنت شجاع الحاجي البغدادي.
> ست الفخر بنت عبد الرحمن بن الشيرازي.
> ...


الان عرفت لماذا يوجد لدى اخواننا المصريين  وصف (ست الكل)  (ابتسامة)

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.




> ست العباد بنت أبي الحسن بن سلامة بن سالم . أم عبد الحكم المصرية.


 وكيف تضبط "العباد"؟
أَم "العباد" لا ينضبطون؟ (ابتسامة)

----------


## الواحدي

ومنه:
تَجَنِّي بنت عبد الله الوهْبانيِّة، وكنيتها: أُمّ عتب. ممّن تحمّل الحديث ورواه. توفّيت سنة 575هـ.

----------


## الواحدي

...
وأرى من المناسب أن نتقيّد بأسماء العلماء والمحدّثين، دون غيرهم.
والله أعلم.

----------


## الواحدي

> هو تاريخ الرافعي موضوع لترجمة جن قزوين أم لإنسها؟ (ابتسامة)


سبحان الله!
وكأنّ الذي أخبرك بذلك من الجن!
قال الشاعر:
أقَمْنا بأرض الرّيِّ جهلاً وما لنا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بها مِن صديق في الخطوب مُعاوِنِ
لقد صدَقوا: في أهلِ قزوينَ جِنَّةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ألا يا طبيبَ الجِنِّ وَيْحَكَ داوِنِي!

----------


## الواحدي

...
والبيتان لأبي إسماعيل محمد بن أبي يعلى بن إسماعيل السراجي القزويني الخطيب. ذكرهما صاحب "تاريخ قزين" في ترجمته.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> شرمزنبن شيرزيل الجيلي.


أكيد هذا عفريت من الجن والله أعلم (ابتسامة)

أعجبني هذا:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ملكداد بن علي بن أبي عمرو العمركي أبو بكر من أهل قزوين وربما سمى نفسه عبد الله ......وقد ذكره الإمام الرافعي في كتابه الأمالي(1) بعد أن أسند رواية والده عنه وقال إمام خطير.....(طبقات السبكي)

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الشجاع باك باز.....
ذكره زكريا بن محمد القزويني في آثار البلاد

ـــــــــــــ
(1) قال السبكي:الأمالي الشارحة على مفردات الفاتحة وهو ثلاثون مجلسا أملاها أحاديث بأسانيده عن أشياخه على سورة الفاتحة وتكلم عليها وقد وقفنا على هذه التصانيف كلها.
وقال في ترجمة والد الرافعي: ذكره ولده الإمام الرافعي في كتاب الأمالي وأكثر فيه الرواية عنه وفرق ترجمته على المجالس التي روي عنه فيها فذكر في كل مجلس غير ما في المجلس المتقدم عنه.

----------


## خزانة الأدب

نقل لي أحدهم عن القارئ عادل الكلباني:
أنه كان في مسجده، ومرَّ عامل المسجد البنغلاديشي، فقال الشيخ:
تصوروا ما اسمه!
فجاؤوا بما خطر لهم!
فقال: اسمه (وبصلها)، إذ من عادتهم فتح المصحف وتسمية المولود بالكلمة التي تظهر لهم!

----------


## الواحدي

> نقل لي أحدهم عن القارئ عادل الكلباني:
> أنه كان في مسجده، ومرَّ عامل المسجد البنغلاديشي، فقال الشيخ:
> تصوروا ما اسمه!
> فجاؤوا بما خطر لهم!
> فقال: اسمه (وبصلها)، إذ من عادتهم فتح المصحف وتسمية المولود بالكلمة التي تظهر لهم!


أضحك الله سنّك يا أستاذ!
وُقِيت روائحَ كلّ كريه، ورُزقت منافع كل مفيد!
وما رأيك في "باك باز" الشيخ أمجد؟
وكأنّ لها دلالة ومعنى بلغة شكسبير!

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

عبد الساتر بن عبد الحميد الحنبلي 
ذيل طبقات الحنابلة (4 / 156 ت العثيمين ).

----------


## إبراهام الأبياري

> نقل لي أحدهم عن القارئ عادل الكلباني:
> أنه كان في مسجده، ومرَّ عامل المسجد البنغلاديشي، فقال الشيخ:
> تصوروا ما اسمه!
> فجاؤوا بما خطر لهم!
> فقال: اسمه (وبصلها)، إذ من عادتهم فتح المصحف وتسمية المولود بالكلمة التي تظهر لهم!


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أضحك الله سنك!

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  للربط بين الموضوعات! (ابتسامة) 


> وهذا من عرف الأعاجم الذي انتقل إلى العرب مع الأسف الشديد
> 
> وذلك بأن يسموا من القرآن الكريم
> فمنهم من يسمي ولده 
> ويل
> ويقول من القرآن الكريم
> وهذا في العجم  رأيناه في المشرق والمغرب
> أعني في عجم أمريكا وفي عجم أندونيسيا وما بينهما
> ولكن العجيب أن يكون ذلك في العرب
> الأعجمي لا يعرف العربية فهو معذور ولكن المشكلة في العربي





> صدقت أخي ابن وهب حفظكم الله
> 
> يشهد الله إني رأيت العجب العجاب من اسماء يتسمون بها مثل نار و جهنم و ما الى ذلك من الأسماء.


http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...hp?t=144254#11

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

ظرافتكم فائدة وعلم ...

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الشجاع باك باز كلما خطر على بالي اسمه تذكرت أفلام الكرتون التي _للأسف_ نشأنا عليها أيام الصبا
وقد ذكر القزويني في آثار البلاد خبرين يدلان على صلته بالجن وكانت له عجائب (جن قزوين يا شيخنا الواحدي)

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  "دنانير" اسم جاريةٍ للشافعي أعقب منها ولدا قرأته ذلك في طبقات السبكي أول المجلد الثاني

----------


## أشجعي

> ...
> ومن الطريف أن يجتمع في هذا الموضوع: "حزب الله"، و"أميركا"، و"حسينة"!!


 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
أضحك الله سنك اخي الحبيب.
ولا تنس ابن بوش أيضا.

----------


## خزانة الأدب

طرفة تتعلق بالأسماء
زعموا أن مصريا قال لسعودي:
محمد عبده عندنا شيخ وعندكم مطرب!
فقال السعودي:
ومحمد عبدالوهاب عندنا شيخ وعندكم مطرب!

----------

